# 2015 jr. Does



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I am done buying goats for a little while. Here are my 8 jr. Does this year. They are all growing pretty nice I think. The oldest was born December 28th and the youngest was born may 11th. Then the rest fall somewhere in the middle. I can not wait till next fall when I can breed them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking bunch there Roger.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice! and lovely pastures for them too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks we just made this pasture it used to be an open part that we used as a small hay field.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice looking girls!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful girls


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful group!!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice bunch of little ladies you've gathered there!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I might hate you a little for all that green lol but very beautiful girls!! I'll take the whole bunch.....green grass and all


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We got very lucky this year and the grass never got brown in the summer like in normal years


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you steal all of California's rain?? Lol it never stays green here all year long so I'm used to it, just shocks me to see others have it all year long at times lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow ! Gorgeous goats , beautiful land , I'm sooooooo jealous :mrgreen::thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jessica you may call it stealing but due to all the rain we only got 1 cutting of hay off 1 field, 6 fields we got 2 cuttings and 1 field we got 3. We had a solid month of rain. It was horrible so we could never get in the fields. We normally get 3 to 4 cuttings off every field.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like you have all colors too, I think you are only missing a dapple. They look really good, now the fun part begins! What color buck are you using, wouldn't it be fun if he a black gene to play with.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is just a traditional. But I have a dapple paint and spotted traditional Jr doe. Then a black tiger dappled and red spotted mature does. Just missing an all black or black paint.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah getting slammed is about as bad and hardly any :/ but yep all you need now is a black doe and a black paint  good luck on the black paint though :/ I've been looking for 2 years to add one with no luck lol


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

They look great that caped doe catches my eye. Love the look of her front so wide and massive


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jessica it's crazy how hard they are to find. But my first kid ever born that i bred in my past herd was a black paint. She was out of a black headed doe and a red paint sire.

Yes that caped doe is lexus. She is pretty powerful and awesome. Probably my favorite jr. Doe. To bad she is the most wild of the whole bunch.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jessica this was hope my little black paint


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh Lexus and black paint are both beautiful!! I don't know what it is about black paints they just catch my eye, the red ones not to much, but I actually like a solid red over a black one for sure so it's not that I'm hooked on the whole black lol. I have a black dapples buck and I'm giving him my two red paint does in the hopes of black paints, we'll see how that one turns out


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful Girls!!! Lucky man to have such beauties!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish I could get my black paint back. But I am pretty happy with where my herd is now and can't wait to see how it grows


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm liking your herd too!! I can't wait to see your babies out of your new buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have to wait a year till I get to see them. All my does were bred before I bought this buck. I was going to wait and buy one next summer but I really liked him and the price was right


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

They do look very nice.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Yeah getting slammed is about as bad and hardly any :/ but yep all you need now is a black doe and a black paint  good luck on the black paint though :/ I've been looking for 2 years to add one with no luck lol


I don't know where you are located but it may be worth a drive over to red bluff. November 7th goat education day. They are having a pen sale and I believe there will be a black paint. If it's sold you might be able to make a reservation for next year. Or if you are really motivated I'm sure you can look up the organizers phone number and see if they will give you the breeders name and number.

Or these guys??http://chrboergoats.weebly.com


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

goatylisa said:


> I don't know where you are located but it may be worth a drive over to red bluff. November 7th goat education day. They are having a pen sale and I believe there will be a black paint. If it's sold you might be able to make a reservation for next year. Or if you are really motivated I'm sure you can look up the organizers phone number and see if they will give you the breeders name and number.


Yes, there is a beautiful black paint available for sale Nov. 7th. I know one of the owners that is selling a black head boer.. from great CL disease free herd.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Roger, that black paint is beautiful.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Merry I have never purchased from a pen sale, is it proper protocol to ask if they come from a clean herd or is it an assumption and you buy at your own risk. I am going to check out the sale, I am not that outgoing and don't want to act pushy. I don't want to buy from any one that I am unsure of. It seems like everyone already knows everyone from the conversations I have been having. Sorry to jack your thread Roger.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you goatylisa!! I think I'm 7 hours from there, I'm by Fresno ca, but I MIGHT be able to make it  I've been wanting to go but have kids :/ 
No I would ask about testing!! It's not pushy, and this is coming from someone who doesn't test. I never get offended if I am asked or am refused over it. But rumor has it there is a few big named breeders who have CL in their herd. I'm not bashing them since I believe it's their right to manage their goats how ever they wish but if you go to any typ of pen or coalition sale ask about testing


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there a site to look at the goats that they will be having there?


----------

